# كتب مفيدة في ESTIMATION " electrical,piping ,equipment,construction"



## said said (3 فبراير 2010)

ستجدون على هذه الروابط كتبا قيمة في estimation 

http://www.4shared.com/file/144304078/fbf765b6/Estimators_Piping_Man-Hour_Man.h

http://www.4shared.com/file/102171589/220f3ded/ESTIMATOR_GENERAL_CONTRUCTION_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/81435758/b9643072/ESTIMATORS_ELECTRICAL_MAN-HOUR.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/102170308/21e09ca4/ESTIMATOR_EQUITMENT_INSTALLATI.html


----------



## أشرف أشرف (6 فبراير 2010)

thanks for these references


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engahmedezz (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خير


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكورون ثم ماجورون على ما تقدمون


----------



## king_magoo (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abuyara (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## الصانع (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،،
مشكووور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mo7med2 (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم


----------



## hakim planning (24 أبريل 2010)

Sir, 
Thanks a lot.
Really, this is what we can name it treasure.


----------



## princealamir (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيل علي هذه المساهمة الجميلة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رشدي1 (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (26 أبريل 2010)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## البابكري (27 أبريل 2010)

Thanks alot bro, very useful docs


----------



## sallam1998 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## akramezzat (1 مايو 2010)

شاكرين مهللين:75:


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بك على هذه المشاركة الرائعة.

شكرا لك أخي سعيد.


----------



## mezohazoma (13 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## himaelnady (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayman2010 (14 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك

*


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (16 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراَ


----------



## أديب السعيدي (28 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراَ*​


----------



## jassim78 (28 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## smart gear (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nakib12 (9 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور اخي العزيز ووفقك اللة *​


----------



## king of rap (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك ،
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا" جزيلا نأمل في إعادة رفع الملف الثاني حيث أنه لايعمل


----------

